# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  19.03.2012 RIFF JTAG – HTC EVO View 4G Unbrick, Unlock, IMEI and CID update supported

## mohamed73

Repairing  bricked HTC EvoView4G is easy using RIFF Box. Phone is auto powered on  with USB Data Cable connected to the PC while battery is connected.  Please note, battery presense is required.
Some (or all) revisions of HTC EvoView4G boards have JTAG interface  disabled (that is enable MARM JTAG Fuse is ****n in the MSM8255 chip).  In this case the JTAG may be enabled only by firmware itself. This is  done by the FSBL loader, so writing to FSBL area is artificially  disabled in the DCC Loader code. DCC Loader will discard all flashing  attempts into FSBL zone and will respond with success code as if  flashing succeeded. In this way FSBL zone is protected while user still  can flash full image files seamlessly.
Resurrector will reflash radio’s boot zone (except FSBL area) and will re-write PDA’s *SPL to 1.38.0000 version.*  Additionally to SPL and Radio zones, the zone which contains Model ID  is re-flashed too. Thus after resurrection phone will have *Model ID = ‘PG4120000’*.
There is option to reflash BOOT and RECOVERY zones.
Please note, if your phone has the FSBL loader damaged and MCU has JTAG  FUSE ****n then there is no way to resurrect your phone via JTAG  interface.  *To resurrect HTC EvoView4G:*  Solder JTAG cable to HTC EvoView4G JTAG pads; Insert battery and connect USB Data cable; Make sure HTC EvoView4G is selected in the list of models; If you use only battery, press Power On key; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now  phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up  normally you can flash it using known flashing methods.  *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold ‘Volume Down’ key and press ‘Power ON’ button. .
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

